

Java can finally join strings - javinpaul
http://www.mscharhag.com/2014/03/java-8-string-joining.html

======
mahmud
Apache Commons StringUtils#join does that same.

------
Oculus
Could've used joins in Java a couple weeks ago when I was doing the CCC
(Canadian qualifier for IOI)!

